# craftsman 32 cc model c944.512560 won't start



## waldopepper (Jun 16, 2008)

Unit went dead . repaced Carb and filter . Gets gas . replaced coil gets spark,\. Was wondering if the timing could be out .


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How is the compression on your unit??

Have you tried to start with a prime?


----------

